# Fishhawk thermo-troll 840



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

So my boat came with a fishhawk thermo-troll but I don't have the manual for it. It seemed to be working fine last week but since then it won't register speed (remains at 0.0) and the temp is showing 61 (about 7 degrees warm) I think it needs calibrated but I don't know how to do it.

I looked for an online manual but couldn't find one. Does anyone have any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did you change the battery?


----------

